# Why I Hate Fat Burners And Diet Pills



## Arnold (Dec 10, 2011)

Why I Hate Fat Burners And Diet Pills By Tom Venuto, author of Burn the Fat, Feed the Muscle Once a person hits a plateau, do we really need fat burners to achieve that ???ripped??? or ???six-pack??? look? I am having a really hard time getting my stomach to look the way I want it, [...]

*Read More...*


----------



## SwoleZilla (Dec 10, 2011)

hell ya prince! great read


----------

